# Piper LOVES Pup Loaf!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I've found an answer to getting some weight on Piper. This past weekend I made Pup Loaf from Dr. Judy Morgan's book. They both love it! And Piper will really fill up on it. In only a week, her backbone is disappearing! Another loaf is in the oven as I type. As my family has an Angus farm, this is a budget friendly choice for us. I'll post some pics of her soon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant, it is such a relief to find something they really love, especially the tiny/skinny ones.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Glad you found some that Piper can enjoy and benefit from. I'm looking forward to updates on her progress😊


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

That's fantastic! You must be so relieved! I'll look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What is 'puploaf'?? Is it something you make? Recipe please!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's from Judy Morgan's great book "From Needles to Natural".
2lb. ground meat (I used beef)
3-4 eggs
1 c. lightly cooked vegetables (or 1/2 c. Honest Kitchen Preference)
1/2 c. cooked barley
1/2 eggshell (not needed if using the HK since it contains minerals)
You can also add 1/2 lb. liver (I didn't since it makes my babies loose)
Mix like meatloaf and bake at 350 degrees for 40 min. 
I made in 2 pans and cut each in 16 cubes. 2-3 cubes a day for 5 lb. chi
It's the only food, and I've tried everything, that Piper can't get enough of and licks her little bowl clean. She's finally putting on some weight and filling out.
I'll post a pic soon, but she's wearing a sweater today.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds great! I'm glad she loves it.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Lovely recipe and thanks so much for sharing! I have been looking for a dog loaf home-made aswell. Will have to make this too for teabiscuit !


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Since I'm not using the liver, I can put a nice glaze on one of the loaves and serve it for dinner, too! I just won't tell hubby. (Really, I'll throw some ketchup and onions in the people loaf, but bake them all together)


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Lol it doesn't look like a bad meatloaf recipe base to work with for dinner either I agree .


----------

